# Top UK Promotion - Free Srixon balls



## chriswoodhouse (Jun 14, 2011)

Just sent off for a pack of free Srixon golf balls through Highland Spring. They have a good promotion in the UK offering different sports balls, including Srixon golf balls. I drink litres of water anyway and for a couple of quid P&P...why not?! Definately worth checking out: Highland Spring - New Balls For Britain | Home


----------

